# Medieval 2 Absturz



## Lucky.Smile (17. Mai 2008)

Moin. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber seit einigen Tagen stürzt Medieval zwischendurch ab. Ich kann gern mal 1-2 Spiele ohne Probleme machen, aber andere male passiert es beim ersten. Mein PC bleibt einfach stehen. Die Musik kann ich noch hören und die Maus bewegen. Nach ein paar Sekunden stellt sich dies auch ein.

Nach einem Reset des PCs bekomme ich von Windows folgende Fehlermeldung:

BCCode : ea     BCP1 : 87779998     BCP2 : 8A115360     BCP3 : 89FDF0B0     
BCP4 : 00000001     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 2_0     Product : 256_1    



Habe eben erst Windows neu draufgemacht. Treiber 174.74 und der Standart Chipset-Driver von der original CD sind drauf. 
Verändert habe ich nichts, es kam von einem auf den anderen Tag.


MfG: Lucky


----------



## Darkness08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht mal den neusten Patch installieren von dem spiel und vielleicht hast du einen treiber vergessen. Funktionieren denn andere spiele ordnungsgemäß?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2008)

NACH einem neustart des PCs kommt ne fehlermeldung? :o


windows is aktuell? wie sind die temperaturen?


----------

